# Still concerned over Terribilis



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I recently posted this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/40379-obese-terribilis.html at the beginning of the month and have since been keeping a close eye on the frog, especially since I have recently re-united one in to the tank with the other two.

The thing I have noticed with this frog is that the throat does not always stay sagged, there are times that there is no sagging. Sometimes you will notice it appears larger after it has eaten (and they are not being overfed at all). The frog also sometimes when the throat becomes larger, seems to be puffy in general. 

I have also noticed that it is a little bit less active than the other two, but then it is a terribilis and they do not move much in general. ,)

I'm wondering if something in the vitamin powder is causing it to swell up a bit? If it is this though, why would it all of a sudden change as it became an adult?

I don't know, maybe I am being paranoid.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how old is the frog in question?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I wrote around 8-9 in the other thread, but I checked my files recently because one started calling and the age is more 10-11.

I can get a side side of all of them if it will help to see where my concern is.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

is it possible the frog in question is calling and when it ends the throat just sags for a bit? kristy


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> is it possible the frog in question is calling and when it ends the throat just sags for a bit? kristy


no it doesn't look like that type of sagging, i have spent a working day with a laptop in front of the viv watching it and have not noticed this one in particular calling.

I got some pics and will upload in a few minutes.


-------

Okay here are the pics, the first is one of my more normal sized looking ones, the rest are different views of the one I am concerned about.


----------



## johnstevens (Jun 22, 2009)

*This blogs have lots of imfomation*

﻿
Verry good comments, thanks men.


----------

